# Htaccess - Umleiten ganzer Ordner inkl "Subordner"



## Vince (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

und zwar stehe ich vor folgendem Problem bei meiner 301 Umleitung:

Alle Urls ähnlich http://www.domain.com/rssimage/http://www.*******
sollen auf http://www.domain.com/button.gif umgeleitet werden

Alle Urls ähnlich http://www.domain.com/rss/http://*****
sollen auf http://www.domain.com umgeleitet werden

Ich hab zig Backlinks im Format "http://www.domain.com/rss/http://*****" die jetzt ins Leere führen.
Diese sollten jedoch per 301 auf die starseite umgeleitet werden.

Den ordner /rss/ umleiten ist ja kein problem, aber wie ich kann ich alles umleiten auch wenn dahinter noch völlig verschiedene http Adresse kommen im Format /http://www.domainX.de/xyz.php

Würde mich über ein wenig Hilfe freuen


----------

